# Actors Allergic to Mic Tape



## Traitor800 (Sep 26, 2010)

Has anyone else ever had this problem. I had never had a complaint till I started at this one community theatre. The first actor that said it I thought was just saying it cause she didnt want to deal with the sticky residue of the tape, especially after she started to use it halfway through the run to no ill effect. But now I have a 12 yea old telling me this and I cant pin it into her hair cause she wears a riding helmet. The mic tape that I use is 3m Transpore. So any suggestions on other products that might work? Im going to talk to the mother tomorrow and see exactly what she is allergic to and maybe ask if I can try some Tagaderm, but Im open to suggestions.

-Chris


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2010)

It could be a latex allergy. I would just ask what specifically they are allergic to then go to a pharmacy and talk to a pharmacist about what would work.


----------



## satriasound (Sep 26, 2010)

if i recall correctly you're on the right track. tagaderm and transpore are the hypo-allergenic tapes if i recal correctly... most people who are allergic to mic tape are infact allergic to the adhesive. tagaderm is supposed to use a modified form that they shouldn't be allergic to. (I have however in special cases found that some people are allergic to that as well tho as they have very sensitive skin.

my alternative is to build wire rigs to hold the mics. if you choose something very thin like gardening wire or memory wire (i prefer memory wire) the rigs are nearly invisible and often less prone to sweat than mic tape.


----------



## Traitor800 (Sep 26, 2010)

satriasound said:


> my alternative is to build wire rigs to hold the mics. if you choose something very thin like gardening wire or memory wire (i prefer memory wire) the rigs are nearly invisible and often less prone to sweat than mic tape.


 
Thank You! Im not sure why I didnt think of switching to an over the ear mic, it must have been a lot longer weekend than I thought. I just switch her b3 out for an e6, I think I still have a working one around somewhere.


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 28, 2010)

Grab a Hellerman tool and ear loop and/or wire rig all of your B3's! It makes things a big more simple!


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 28, 2010)

Hellerman tool = zip-tie gun ?

EDIT: Fun site: http://harada-sound.com/sound/ms/crafts.html


----------



## themuzicman (Sep 28, 2010)

A Hellerman tool for audio is a tool with a spike on one end, that you drop rubber tubes on to. These rubber tubes are expanded by the hellerman tool and you can drop a microphone element into it, along with any accessory you want to pair it to - ear loops, wire frames, etc. 

http://showmics.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/_/1_1_1.jpg - picture of a hellerman tool.


----------



## avkid (Sep 28, 2010)

themuzicman said:


> A Hellerman tool for audio is a tool with a spike on one end, that you drop rubber tubes on to. These rubber tubes are expanded by the hellerman tool and you can drop a microphone element into it, along with any accessory you want to pair it to - ear loops, wire frames, etc.
> 
> http://showmics.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/1/_/1_1_1.jpg - picture of a hellerman tool.


 If you can actually find a vendor with one in stock be prepared to pay at least $300 for it.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 29, 2010)

Footer said:


> It could be a latex allergy. I would just ask what specifically they are allergic to then go to a pharmacy and talk to a pharmacist about what would work.


 
Yep- Footer is on track here. The two major tape adhesives used within the A/V world are virgin latex and recycled latex. Polymers (elastomers) are added to reclaimed latex to revive the tacky properties, often resulting in a sticky residue being left after the tape is removed from the floor, wall, scenery. Duct tape is a less costly tape when compared to 'gaffer tape' because the vast majority of the adhesives used in duct tape production are reclaimed latex. 

There are a few tapes available which incorporate acrylic adhesives, which don't affect quite so many skin-sensitive people with a rash. Sadly, most of these tape products aren't aimed at the AV industry.


----------



## techfreek (Oct 6, 2010)

You could try using band aids to hold the mic instead. I did that for one show and it worked better than the mic tape we had been using!


----------

